# Book Report just added all historical data



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

They also break out % by country if you want.

And they're storing data on their server instead of in-browser now.

Discuss.


----------



## TimWLong (Dec 3, 2013)

So that's why the Amazon servers appear to be hung. Sales data doesn't seem to be updating for me.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys! I've copy pasted the blog post about the update below, and I'll be hanging around to answer any questions. Hope you enjoy the update!

---

*Every single sale, page read, giveaway, borrow, and dollar that you've ever earned through your KDP account is now accessible through Book Report.* The update is automatic - next time you run Book Report, you'll be running the new version. We've also updated our privacy policy, so please give the new version a read.

*All-Time Data*
The new version of Book Report crawls through the Prior Months' Royalties spreadsheets that Amazon provides. This happens automatically, you don't need to manually import anything. That data is combined with our other data sources to make the Historical tab more powerful and accurate than ever before. Here are some things to note:


This new data is highly accurate. Since the spreadsheets contain the exact amounts earned through KDP Select, we don't need to make estimates using historical payouts. We also use historical exchange rates to combine all marketplaces into one accurate earnings number, no matter how long ago it was.

The spreadsheet data is broken up by marketplace. When you select a historical report that contains dates that we have spreadsheet data for, you'll see a new 'Earnings by Store' section.

New spreadsheets are added automatically. Just like the rest of Book Report, the spreadsheet crawling will just work. When Amazon releases a new spreadsheet, its data should show up in Book Report within 15 minutes.

But all-time data isn't the only part of this update! The second part is a bit less obvious from a user perspective, but it makes a lot of things work nicer.

*Data on the Server*

Until today, Book Report saved all your sales data in your browser. With the new version, the data has been moved to a server, and is stored with military-grade 256-bit AES encryption - the strongest in the world.

This enables a handful of great new features:


All your data is automatically backed up. Daily data disappears from Amazon after 90 days. Spreadsheet data doesn't disappear currently, but the page says it's only supposed to go back 12 months. Using Book Report keeps all your data safe and sound forever.
Data syncs across devices. Book Report used to have to crawl every day of data separately on every device. Not anymore. If you get all your historical data on your laptop, then load up Book Report on your phone, everything will already be there.
Improved performance. The number crunching now takes place on a world-class server, and only the final results are sent to your device. This means that it will run smoother on less powerful devices, and for accounts with large amounts of data.

We're using Login with Amazon to keep all your sales data locked inside your Amazon account, and industry-best encryption to keep that data safe.

It's been a long time coming, I'm very excited for this launch, and I can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Holy data porn, Batman!  (...erm, I mean Liam!)

Happy camper here.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

What do we need to do in order to run the update? When I click on Book Report, KDP vanishes and all I get is a blank screen. Is it slow to update because EVERYONE is updating right now?


----------



## TimWLong (Dec 3, 2013)

Well done, Bookreport! I've been a happy paying customer since the program was released.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

dianapersaud said:


> What do we need to do in order to run the update? When I click on Book Report, KDP vanishes and all I get is a blank screen. Is it slow to update because EVERYONE is updating right now?


Hm... you click Book Report, and not even the logo shows up? I'll look into that, sounds like a bug of some sort.

And yep, today is gonna be a big day for the servers. Hundreds of people logging in all at once, importing their all-time sales data, requesting all sorts of reports and breakdowns of that data. But hey, if the servers can make it through today, we're good to go!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

It looks great! The calendar is a bit glitchy but I assume it will settle down. My main issue is with that huge, flashing, neon button that says "Delete all Book Report data," because it's screaming at me to press it.


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

BookReport said:


> Hm... you click Book Report, and not even the logo shows up? I'll look into that, sounds like a bug of some sort.
> 
> And yep, today is gonna be a big day for the servers. Hundreds of people logging in all at once, importing their all-time sales data, requesting all sorts of reports and breakdowns of that data. But hey, if the servers can make it through today, we're good to go!


Using IE - Nothing just blank screen. No logo, no spinner, nothing.


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Hm... you click Book Report, and not even the logo shows up? I'll look into that, sounds like a bug of some sort.
> 
> And yep, today is gonna be a big day for the servers. Hundreds of people logging in all at once, importing their all-time sales data, requesting all sorts of reports and breakdowns of that data. But hey, if the servers can make it through today, we're good to go!


Completely blank screen. No logo. I know it worked earlier this morning. I'll just wait until later to try again.

LOVE LOVE LOVE Book Report. Can't wait to see the updated version.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Liam, in what country is the server located? Nowadays that is an important consideration in data security. I won't be clogging up the server until I know where it's at.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2016)

This is fantastic. My Book Report data has been out of whack on my computer, but now it's synched up with accurate numbers on all machines. Really great job, Liam!


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

This is fantastic news, it was the one big thing missing!


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Is there going to be an option to keep it the old way? I don't really want my data stored on servers. And yes, I do get that the old version creates a certain amount of exposure (I do a lot with IT security for my day job). But this is a line I'd prefer not to cross.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Watching the dollars tick up as it loaded data was fun. If only it were current, real-time sales :/

Edited for typo.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I Love the update soooooo much!!!!!

  I am really horrid at math and terrible with record keeping, and I never have quite been able to figure out all the numbers stuff. But now I actually know how much I've made since I started way back in 2013, and while it's less than most people here make in a month, its still way more than I'd realized. 

  So I super, dee-duper love this upate!!!!!!!!

  Only thing I dislike is not being able to download info as a spreadsheet, anymore, but I just copy/pasted the relevant bits into a word doc, so its all good.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> It looks great! The calendar is a bit glitchy but I assume it will settle down. My main issue is with that huge, flashing, neon button that says "Delete all Book Report data," because it's screaming at me to press it.


To be honest, if you ever wanted to click it, today would be the day. I wouldn't recommend it, but you could delete everything then start it back up and probably not lose any data!



writemore said:


> Using IE - Nothing just blank screen. No logo, no spinner, nothing.


I'll be getting this fixed ASAP. It worked on IE in my testing, but it sounds like I missed something.



Mercia McMahon said:


> Liam, in what country is the server located? Nowadays that is an important consideration in data security. I won't be clogging up the server until I know where it's at.


Our servers are located in the USA. I did consider going elsewhere, but there were two big things holding me back: Most of my users are in the US, so keeping the data elsewhere would make the service slower, and the most powerful and easy to work with infrastructure is within the US.



MarkFeenstra said:


> This is fantastic. My Book Report data has been out of whack on my computer, but now it's synched up with accurate numbers on all machines. Really great job, Liam!


Glad you like it! It's definitely going to cut down on the number of emails I get, specifically about that sort of issue. I think these days people just expect all their data to sync, and expect everything to be saved and backed up automatically. And Book Report finally meets those expectations!



L.B said:


> This is fantastic news, it was the one big thing missing!


I can think of a couple other things, but I'll be narrowing that list down as fast as I can.



edwardgtalbot said:


> Is there going to be an option to keep it the old way? I don't really want my data stored on servers. And yes, I do get that the old version creates a certain amount of exposure (I do a lot with IT security for my day job). But this is a line I'd prefer not to cross.


Unfortunately, no. I'm a one-man shop, and supporting two versions just isn't something I can expend resources on. There is a button on the Settings tab of the new one that's big and red and says 'Delete all Book Report data' that instantly wipes every bit of data associated with your account from our servers. So you can give it a shot and the clear it if you don't think it's worth it.



BlinkFarm said:


> Watching the dollars tick up as it loaded data was fun. If only it were current, real-time sales :/


Yeah, I found that neat when I was programming it! It almost tells a story, month by month, of how your publishing business has gone. Watching new books show up and conquer the pie chart. I'm considering finding some way to make that part of the program, not just a one time thing.



Queen_of_Shorts said:


> I Love the update soooooo much!!!!!
> 
> I am really horrid at math and terrible with record keeping, and I never have quite been able to figure out all the numbers stuff. But now I actually know how much I've made since I started way back in 2013, and while it's less than most people here make in a month, its still way more than I'd realized.
> 
> ...


Could I ask what you used the spreadsheet for? I took it out because it was mainly there as a way to move data between computers, which now happens automatically. But if there were other good use cases, I may be able to add it back.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh, cool, you added the ability to pick a specific month, quarter, or year to the dropdowns. My feature request has been filled. Woot!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I LOVE this update! Thank you! Just what I needed.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Amazon's servers are _definitely_ experiencing a drag today, and I imagine this is why. I'm seeing half the numbers I should be by this time of day.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Could I ask what you used the spreadsheet for? I took it out because it was mainly there as a way to move data between computers, which now happens automatically. But if there were other good use cases, I may be able to add it back.


In my case it would be for in case I couldn't stop myself from pressing that big red button.

ETA: wow, that's a masterfully crafted sentence I just wrote. I should be a writer.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Just wanted to say I love the update and it's working flawlessly across my computers, iPad and iPhone. Thank you and keep it up!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

CarlaBaku said:


> I just sent an email. I ADORE Book Report and grabbed it the first day you presented it here on Kboards. Sadly, the update is giving me super glitchy info. Some filters are spot on, others are doing things like showing $0.00 for entire years, or showing my current-month totals as what I made year-to-date. So far today I have less info available rather than more. I was more specific in the email, if that helps.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the bugs can be worked out!


Got back to you via email. No data loss, should be fixed soon. Bugs will definitely be worked out!



Lydniz said:


> In my case it would be for in case I couldn't stop myself from pressing that big red button.
> 
> ETA: wow, that's a masterfully crafted sentence I just wrote. I should be a writer.


No worries, I totally understood after reading it 17 times.



BGArcher said:


> Just wanted to say I love the update and it's working flawlessly across my computers, iPad and iPhone. Thank you and keep it up!


Yes, glad to hear it! It should be a much better experience on mobile now. For big accounts, Book Report has to make tens of thousands of requests to Amazon. That works much better from a computer, where it can run in the background. And now it can do all the heavy lifting on your computer, and the iPad just gets to display the data and check for updates!


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

That's awesome! I'm at work and can't check it out right now, but I definitely look forward to playing around with the sales data tonight. Well done!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Something to note: The spreadsheet processor is choking up a bit on spreadsheets that aren't in english. We had around 2000 spreadsheets processed in beta, but I hadn't run into this issue! I'm working on getting those spreadsheets through now, with a bit of help from Google Translate, and it should be fully functional for those users soon.


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

ahhhh my book report isn't working after the new update!! It tells me to sign in with Amazon, so I do, then it takes me back to the sign on screen over and over and over. I can't get it to work at all.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Working fantastic here. Pulled all the data together without any issues. Everything seems to be running faster than old book report (I've got a huge catalog with tons of books and book report was starting to get a little slow-ish on some of my devices, and this fixed that problem). 

It also seems to have imported all of my saved daily data from the last year+, so I didn't lose the granular sales data I already had.

Awesome work.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Cheyanne said:


> ahhhh my book report isn't working after the new update!! It tells me to sign in with Amazon, so I do, then it takes me back to the sign on screen over and over and over. I can't get it to work at all.


I'm hearing about this from a few people... trying to pin point what's going wrong. Something with third part cookies, maybe.

Working on this now. Hopefully fixed soon.



bobfrost said:


> Working fantastic here. Pulled all the data together without any issues. Everything seems to be running faster than old book report (I've got a huge catalog with tons of books and book report was starting to get a little slow-ish on some of my devices, and this fixed that problem).
> 
> It also seems to have imported all of my saved daily data from the last year+, so I didn't lose the granular sales data I already had.
> 
> Awesome work.


Yep, not a single byte of data should be lost transitioning to the new version.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

BookReport said:


> Could I ask what you used the spreadsheet for? I took it out because it was mainly there as a way to move data between computers, which now happens automatically. But if there were other good use cases, I may be able to add it back.


 I used it before because Book Report only gave us 90 days of data and so I was trying to put it all together into one report so I would know how much I made for all time. But now you have put it all together on screen!

I would only want to download it now to save it for my offline records. But copy/pasting works, too.


----------



## TimWLong (Dec 3, 2013)

GeneDoucette said:


> Amazon's servers are _definitely_ experiencing a drag today, and I imagine this is why. I'm seeing half the numbers I should be by this time of day.


Agreed. I had a book jump to #7 overall on Amazon and I'm not seeing sales updating at all. It's been stuck at the same number for about 3 hours.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

The issue some people were having, where Book Report was just a blank screen, should be fixed now. Thanks for your patience.



Queen_of_Shorts said:


> I used it before because Book Report only gave us 90 days of data and so I was trying to put it all together into one report so I would know how much I made for all time. But now you have put it all together on screen!
> 
> I would only want to download it now to save it for my offline records. But copy/pasting works, too.


Awesome, I love when I can obsolete old ways of processing data by hand! And the details table should be fully copy-pastable into any spreadsheet program.



TimWLong said:


> Agreed. I had a book jump to #7 overall on Amazon and I'm not seeing sales updating at all. It's been stuck at the same number for about 3 hours.


Interesting! I wonder. On a normal day, Book Report already made millions of requests to KDP. But today is no normal day.


----------



## writemore (Feb 3, 2016)

So it's showing books with no data even if I tell it not to show them.  Otherwise seems to be working on IE now.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

writemore said:


> So it's showing books with no data even if I tell it not to show them. Otherwise seems to be working on IE now.


Yep, this is definitely a bug. Thanks for reporting it.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

The reason I would want a downloadable spreadsheet is for taxes. Being able to download a quarter or a year in a consolidated file beats the heck out of downloading Amazon's monthly spreadsheets, working all the math for the currency conversions, then pasting them all together.


----------



## Ian W. Sainsbury (Apr 9, 2016)

Great stuff, love it - what $ figure are you using to calculate the current month's page reads?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Is anyone else seeing a long list of books sold today, but they are multiple entries of the same books with lots of zeros? It seems the same books are repeated over and over.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

brkingsolver said:


> The reason I would want a downloadable spreadsheet is for taxes. Being able to download a quarter or a year in a consolidated file beats the heck out of downloading Amazon's monthly spreadsheets, working all the math for the currency conversions, then pasting them all together.


Not sure that would work. As far as I can tell, this is scraping month-end reports, but it's NOT scraping payment reports.

He'd have to be scraping payment reports to do the whole currency conversion/exact payments details you need for taxes.

Maybe a feature for the future though? Scraping payments data would also allow him to incorporate all-star bonuses into the report. Unfortunately, they are unlabeled, but he should be able to compare payments out VS reported sales/pagereads and figure the "difference", which is obviously the all-star bonuses.

Or if not... it would be nice to be able to manually input all-star bonuses into this.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Is anyone else seeing a long list of books sold today, but they are multiple entries of the same books with lots of zeros?


Yeah, he said that's a bug. It's showing books with no sales even if you choose the option to turn that off.

I think he said he's fixing that as-we-speak.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

Ian W. Sainsbury said:


> Great stuff, love it - what $ figure are you using to calculate the current month's page reads?


You can change the page-read for current month in settings. I think it's using last-month's rate for now.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

bobfrost said:


> Yeah, he said that's a bug. It's showing books with no sales even if you choose the option to turn that off.
> 
> I think he said he's fixing that as-we-speak.


Excellent. He certainly is on the ball.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

The Custom dates aren't working properly - at least not for my earliest data. For example, if I select March 15 to March 31 2013, I get X figure, but I get exactly the same figure if I select March 15 to April 15, even though I had a lot of sales in those extra two weeks. The problem seems to be with partial months.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I have an anecdote that may explain the returning to sign-in screen. I was a web subscriber to the Daily Telegraph and when they switched their business model to subscribing for premium comment articles with news free they offered free trials for the new premium service. When I tried to log in to check my pre-existing account page I was authenticated then taken back to the authentication page and if I kept logging in I kept being asked to log in. A few days later the authentication servers started working properly again.

Liam, thanks for the reply on the server location. I try to limit my exposure to United States servers due to the current messy legal situation in the unsafe harbour. I never got to the stage of being a paying customer, so I'm sorry that I'll be backing out before you get a share of the riches I might eventually get. Hope it goes well with the Book Report business and that bug busting doesn't get too squishy.

Mercia


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

brkingsolver said:


> The reason I would want a downloadable spreadsheet is for taxes. Being able to download a quarter or a year in a consolidated file beats the heck out of downloading Amazon's monthly spreadsheets, working all the math for the currency conversions, then pasting them all together.


For now, you can just pull up the Historical report you need and copy-paste the Details section into Excel. That should give you basically the same result, unless I'm missing something.



Ian W. Sainsbury said:


> Great stuff, love it - what $ figure are you using to calculate the current month's page reads?


You can set the estimate on the Settings tab, or just set it to use the most recent official rate. For historical data, we use the exact royalty figures from the spreadsheets.



Mark E. Cooper said:


> Is anyone else seeing a long list of books sold today, but they are multiple entries of the same books with lots of zeros? It seems the same books are repeated over and over.


This should be fixed now!



bobfrost said:


> Not sure that would work. As far as I can tell, this is scraping month-end reports, but it's NOT scraping payment reports.
> 
> He'd have to be scraping payment reports to do the whole currency conversion/exact payments details you need for taxes.
> 
> ...


I do plan on scraping more and more parts of KDP, to get a fuller picture of the data. One thing I'm going to be trying to add is a Payments... option to the date range picker. It should let you pull up any payment you received, correlate that with the spreadsheet data, and show you exactly which sales the deposit is for. We'll see though. Still a few kinks to work out of this version!



Lydniz said:


> The Custom dates aren't working properly - at least not for my earliest data. For example, if I select March 15 to March 31 2013, I get X figure, but I get exactly the same figure if I select March 15 to April 15, even though I had a lot of sales in those extra two weeks. The problem seems to be with partial months.


There are two possible things going on here. One is a bug, one isn't. Basically, if you had those days of data in the old version of Book Report, it should work how you're expecting it to. However, if that data was never in the old version, it's working as I expect it to. The all-time data is, unfortunately, only available on a month-to-month basis. The calendar interface definitely isn't clear about that though, so it's something for me to work on either way!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Mercia McMahon said:


> I have an anecdote that may explain the returning to sign-in screen. I was a web subscriber to the Daily Telegraph and when they switched their business model to subscribing for premium comment articles with news free they offered free trials for the new premium service. When I tried to log in to check my pre-existing account page I was authenticated then taken back to the authentication page and if I kept logging in I kept being asked to log in. A few days later the authentication servers started working properly again.
> 
> Liam, thanks for the reply on the server location. I try to limit my exposure to United States servers due to the current messy legal situation in the unsafe harbour. I never got to the stage of being a paying customer, so I'm sorry that I'll be backing out before you get a share of the riches I might eventually get. Hope it goes well with the Book Report business and that bug busting doesn't get too squishy.
> 
> Mercia


Thanks for the anecdote. I'm still trying to figure it out, so every bit of info helps! And I totally understand about wanting to keep your data out of the US. We do also provide an option to instantly wipe all your data from our servers, with just two clicks from the Settings tab. Not sure if that changes things at all, but thought I'd mention it anyway!


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Love the all-time data - thanks Liam. 

Question - is the compare coming back (or some equivalent of it)? I'm trying to group by series, and I know I can do it in historical, but I found it useful to have the Historical keep showing me Month to Date, while I fiddled with various slices of the data in the compare sheet.


----------



## Atlantisatheart (Oct 8, 2016)

***********************************************************************************************
Content removed due to new owners; VerticalScope Inc. TOS Change of 2018. I received no notification of a change to TOS, was never asked to agree to their data mining or sharing of my information, including sales of my information and ownership of my posts, intellectual rights, etc, and I do not agree to the terms. 

************************************************************************************************


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Atlantisatheart said:


> Now I know why people can't upload their new ebooks to amazon today, book report went and broke it!
> 
> Is it just me that gets a bad feeling about handing book report my sign in details?


I'm waiting for Amazon to spend the day trying to figure out why sales updates are broken and then tracking it to this enormous data-pull as everyone using Book Report hits them at the same time, then going to Liam with "WE DID NOT KNOW HOW MANY CUSTOMERS YOU HAD HOLY CRAP"


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Since my earlier comment might have suggested negativity as far as storing on the server, let me follow up by reiterating that I love Book Report. The last time I earned close to enough to hit the paid level was early 2012 but possibly that will happen again. I just checked out the updated interface and it is awesome. I think it is worth having my data stored on the server 

Are you using the Amazon cloud to run the app?


----------



## Atlantisatheart (Oct 8, 2016)

***********************************************************************************************
Content removed due to new owners; VerticalScope Inc. TOS Change of 2018. I received no notification of a change to TOS, was never asked to agree to their data mining or sharing of my information, including sales of my information and ownership of my posts, intellectual rights, etc, and I do not agree to the terms. 

************************************************************************************************


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Atlantisatheart said:


> Now I know why people can't upload their new ebooks to amazon today, book report went and broke it!
> 
> Is it just me that gets a bad feeling about handing book report my sign in details?


I was worried this would come up! It is incorrect. *Book Report does not get access to your sign in details through Login with Amazon.* The only data we get from this process is an account ID. No password, no email, and definitely nothing like an address or payment info. Just an ID, and verification from Amazon that you are logged into the account.



TaraCrescent said:


> Love the all-time data - thanks Liam.
> 
> Question - is the compare coming back (or some equivalent of it)? I'm trying to group by series, and I know I can do it in historical, but I found it useful to have the Historical keep showing me Month to Date, while I fiddled with various slices of the data in the compare sheet.


I am working on new ways to accomplish what the Compare tab did, but for now it's gone. I took a look at the usage numbers, thought about the amount of effort it would take to port to the new system, and decided against it. I know that sucks for some users, but trust me, the new ways of comparing data will be much better. One of them is already in the system -- if you look at the title above the pie chart, where it says 'Earnings by Book', you can click the word Book and it'll toggle to Author. The same with the Details table. And I plan on adding other things, like Series, Publication month, and Language, to the options for the charts and table.

Basically, Compare is gone but not forgotten. The software will be able to do everything it could do, but hopefully in a much nicer way. A way that people will actually use.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

BookReport said:


> There are two possible things going on here. One is a bug, one isn't. Basically, if you had those days of data in the old version of Book Report, it should work how you're expecting it to. However, if that data was never in the old version, it's working as I expect it to. The all-time data is, unfortunately, only available on a month-to-month basis. The calendar interface definitely isn't clear about that though, so it's something for me to work on either way!


Ah, no, not a bug, then. I remember you mentioning this when you were talking about the upgrade. I only had back to 2014 before. I won't complain about it, then - it's just nice to have the data.


----------



## KylieG (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you so much.  I had erased my first 2 years of data and was devastated.


----------



## Atlantisatheart (Oct 8, 2016)

***********************************************************************************************
Content removed due to new owners; VerticalScope Inc. TOS Change of 2018. I received no notification of a change to TOS, was never asked to agree to their data mining or sharing of my information, including sales of my information and ownership of my posts, intellectual rights, etc, and I do not agree to the terms. 

************************************************************************************************


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

Mercia McMahon said:


> I have an anecdote that may explain the returning to sign-in screen. I was a web subscriber to the Daily Telegraph and when they switched their business model to subscribing for premium comment articles with news free they offered free trials for the new premium service. When I tried to log in to check my pre-existing account page I was authenticated then taken back to the authentication page and if I kept logging in I kept being asked to log in. A few days later the authentication servers started working properly again.


Hoping it works itself out. I am a paid subscriber so I don't know if that's why I keep getting directed back to the log on screen? I've deleted cookies/cache/history and turned off Adblock, restarted, deleted the bookmark then re-added it, etc. *sigh*

This is the longest I've gone without knowing my sales (not about to add up pages read in KDP because Bookreport has made me lazy, ha!) so I'll be patiently waiting for it to work again.


----------



## Atlantisatheart (Oct 8, 2016)

***********************************************************************************************
Content removed due to new owners; VerticalScope Inc. TOS Change of 2018. I received no notification of a change to TOS, was never asked to agree to their data mining or sharing of my information, including sales of my information and ownership of my posts, intellectual rights, etc, and I do not agree to the terms. 

************************************************************************************************


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

edwardgtalbot said:


> Since my earlier comment might have suggested negativity as far as storing on the server, let me follow up by reiterating that I love Book Report. The last time I earned close to enough to hit the paid level was early 2012 but possibly that will happen again. I just checked out the updated interface and it is awesome. I think it is worth having my data stored on the server
> 
> Are you using the Amazon cloud to run the app?


Yep, it's running on Amazon servers. The only possible exception is the website, which is just static files, and it runs on multiple Content Delivery Networks all through Netlify.



Atlantisatheart said:


> Well, let's hope Amazon's internal email is working, because the contact us one isn't even sending out the canned 'we received your email and will get back to you when we can be bothered' reply.
> 
> Book report broke Amazon, bad book report!


I don't _think_ Book Report broke Amazon! At the very least, all the request from Book Report to Amazon seem to be running smoothly. But who knows. I work all day dealing with KDP servers and responses and what not, and there are still parts that confuse me.



KylieG said:


> Thank you so much. I had erased my first 2 years of data and was devastated.


You were definitely not alone in that! That's why it feels so nice to have this new system out and in use. Everything is backed up and secured. No more data loss devastation for Book Report users.



Atlantisatheart said:


> Well, glad I could be the fly in the ointment, but when you click on book report and you get a whole new system that sends you to your log in .... Ahhhhh!!! Hackers Save me!!!
> 
> Just trying to keep the conversation lively.


Yeah, no worries. I went super blunt with my response to you because I really don't want anyone thinking that Book Report wants your Amazon password. Privacy and security are absolute top priorities, and asking for someone's login details goes totally against both of those things.



Cheyanne said:


> Hoping it works itself out. I am a paid subscriber so I don't know if that's why I keep getting directed back to the log on screen? I've deleted cookies/cache/history and turned off Adblock, restarted, deleted the bookmark then re-added it, etc. *sigh*
> 
> This is the longest I've gone without knowing my sales (not about to add up pages read in KDP because Bookreport has made me lazy, ha!) so I'll be patiently waiting for it to work again.


Thanks for trying all those things, and reporting back that none of them worked. It's still a bit of a mystery, and I can for the life of me get it to happen on my computer.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

> Is it just me that gets a bad feeling about handing book report my sign in details?


I paused for a moment, but decided to go with this. I've seen no reason not to trust Liam, so I don't think it's a problem. I believe there's an option to do a second sign in with a new password, or something? Wouldn't that make a secure sign in? It's been ten minutes and the exact wording has slipped through the rusty sieve that is my brain.

Anyway, thanks for updating Book Report! I'm one of those folks making Amazon have a stroke today -- and I need to upload a book, so it's going to be my own fault if that takes hours. lol


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

she-la-ti-da said:


> I paused for a moment, but decided to go with this. I've seen no reason not to trust Liam, so I don't think it's a problem. I believe there's an option to do a second sign in with a new password, or something? Wouldn't that make a secure sign in? It's been ten minutes and the exact wording has slipped through the rusty sieve that is my brain.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for updating Book Report! I'm one of those folks making Amazon have a stroke today -- and I need to upload a book, so it's going to be my own fault if that takes hours. lol


Just to make this correction again, for people who aren't reading the whole thread: *Book Report does not get access to your sign in details through Login with Amazon.* The only data we get from this process is an account ID. No password, no email, and definitely nothing like an address or payment info. Just an ID, and verification from Amazon that you are logged into the account.

It's a way to verify that you are who you say you are, and nothing more.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

BookReport said:


> For now, you can just pull up the Historical report you need and copy-paste the Details section into Excel. That should give you basically the same result, unless I'm missing something.


In a previous life I was a financial analyst, and I like getting the downloadable data to combine with other data from D2D, and then create my own database reports on the most profitable days/months to hit certain advertisers, run free days, launch books, etc. (Also, and perhaps mostly, because I'm just really into my data. The finer the granularity the better.)

...If it isn't too much trouble, it would be awesome to get that back, but I understand if it cannot be done.


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll survive without the Compare tab.  

Some kind of "group by ASIN" feature would be amazing in the long term. For the moment, I'm happy to trade the compare tab for all-time data.


----------



## Atlantisatheart (Oct 8, 2016)

***********************************************************************************************
Content removed due to new owners; VerticalScope Inc. TOS Change of 2018. I received no notification of a change to TOS, was never asked to agree to their data mining or sharing of my information, including sales of my information and ownership of my posts, intellectual rights, etc, and I do not agree to the terms. 

************************************************************************************************


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

BookReport said:


> Just to make this correction again, for people who aren't reading the whole thread: *Book Report does not get access to your sign in details through Login with Amazon.* The only data we get from this process is an account ID. No password, no email, and definitely nothing like an address or payment info. Just an ID, and verification from Amazon that you are logged into the account.
> 
> It's a way to verify that you are who you say you are, and nothing more.


To follow up on this, it's same as when you're posting somewhere and it asks for twitter, facebook, etc in order to post. Never does the requesting app get your actual password. Usually they don't even get your email/login name. Normally it will say exactly what is being made available to the app you are logging into, and when I connected to Book Report, it said basically just the verification (don't remember the exact wording).


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Atlantisatheart said:


> Well, glad I could be the fly in the ointment, but when you click on book report and you get a whole new system that sends you to your log in .... Ahhhhh!!! Hackers Save me!!!


It directed me to a Book-Report-branded page at www.amazon.com with an info box that logging in that way didn't allow a third party to see the login details.


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

Tried Bookreport for the first time today and it is incredible to see everything I have done since first publishing in August all in one place.


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Liam - I'm running into what appears to be a bug.

In the history tab, there's about 6 books I don't track (I want to know how *I'm* doing and the 6 books are multi-author boxed sets where the royalties earned aren't fully mine.) So far, every time I've closed a chrome tab, those book selections aren't remembered in the "Select Some Books" dropdown. 

I try to keep BookReport closed during writing sprints - sales numbers are too distracting. Am I going to have to select/unselect these books every time I load BookReport, or am I just running into something quirky?


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm another person with the issue where it goes to the amazon log-in screen, then juts closes that tab and goes back to the original 'this is the new bookreport' screen without actually logging me in.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

PermaStudent said:


> In a previous life I was a financial analyst, and I like getting the downloadable data to combine with other data from D2D, and then create my own database reports on the most profitable days/months to hit certain advertisers, run free days, launch books, etc. (Also, and perhaps mostly, because I'm just really into my data. The finer the granularity the better.)
> 
> ...If it isn't too much trouble, it would be awesome to get that back, but I understand if it cannot be done.


I'll definitely look into reimplementing it. If I do, I'll want to do it right, exporting every bit of data possible. It'll probably be a pretty huge spreadsheet, but it sounds like you can handle that no problem!



TaraCrescent said:


> I'll survive without the Compare tab.
> 
> Some kind of "group by ASIN" feature would be amazing in the long term. For the moment, I'm happy to trade the compare tab for all-time data.


Definitely some big plans around how you can slice you data. No exact timeline, but it's a high priority for sure.



Atlantisatheart said:


> Well, see, I've only just hooked up book report after years of procrastination, thinking - why do I need that? And then as I trolled through the data I discovered that the books I thought were my best sellers, were actually my second best sellers, so Yeah, I was suspicious that they'd been hacked, but super happy to have finally got that data.
> 
> Now I'm going to go press the button and break amazon some more ... I can upload my book tomorrow.


Glad to have you on board! I like to think that once someone uses Book Report, they're probably going to stick with it as long as they stick with publishing. It really would be hard to go back to the old way of adding up earnings!



Lee Sutherland said:


> Tried Bookreport for the first time today and it is incredible to see everything I have done since first publishing in August all in one place.


Enjoy the data! Let me know if you have any questions or issues with the software.



TaraCrescent said:


> Liam - I'm running into what appears to be a bug.
> 
> In the history tab, there's about 6 books I don't track (I want to know how *I'm* doing and the 6 books are multi-author boxed sets where the royalties earned aren't fully mine.) So far, every time I've closed a chrome tab, those book selections aren't remembered in the "Select Some Books" dropdown.
> 
> I try to keep BookReport closed during writing sprints - sales numbers are too distracting. Am I going to have to select/unselect these books every time I load BookReport, or am I just running into something quirky?


That is definitely a bug. It should be remembering the books you've selected. I'll check into this, and see if I can replicate it. Shouldn't be too tough to fix.



Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> I'm another person with the issue where it goes to the amazon log-in screen, then juts closes that tab and goes back to the original 'this is the new bookreport' screen without actually logging me in.


If I'm reading the data right, there are... 26 people this is happening to. People who log in, but then aren't let in. Frustrating. I should have it fixed sometime today.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

BookReport said:


> If I'm reading the data right, there are... 26 people this is happening to. People who log in, but then aren't let in. Frustrating. I should have it fixed sometime today.


Is all of this what you planned on doing today?


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

I've loved BookReport from the beginning, but this is AMAZING!  Worked great for me, and it was a real upper to sit there while it worked through the historical info and see those $$$ adding up...more than I realized!  Plus being able to see the strongest sellers over time really helped, because it can vary enough sometimes to give a different impression.

And to anyone concerned, no, it's not grabbing my password.

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU! Worth every penny for sure!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

BookReport said:


> If I'm reading the data right, there are... 26 people this is happening to. People who log in, but then aren't let in. Frustrating. I should have it fixed sometime today.


Uhhh... 27 now.
My default's Chrome and I'm getting the same problem. Gak. Since 2:00 PM EST or so. I tried Edge w/ no help b/c they have a cookie prob w/ Amazon. I mean, I'm now addicted to Book Report meth data  and could use a shot, y'know?

I'll try FF and see what happens.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

OK, FF worked (I think- no different $ from 2:00 PM; maybe the reporting's slowed down?) at any rate, I'm in and will have to figure out what to do w/ Chrome.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

It's working on and off in IE for me, but solid in Chrome.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I just checked in internet explorer and the new bookreport tool is working there for me, but not in Chrome.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

If anyone reading this is both experiencing this log in loop issue, and comfortable doing some semi-technical stuff with their browser, _and_ feels like helping debug, they should shoot me a PM. Having real trouble replicating it on my machine, but I might be able to find the issue with a bit of back and forth.



Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Is all of this what you planned on doing today?


Today and tomorrow! As soon as a new version goes live, I'm bound to hit a pile of bugs that only effect 1/100 or 1/1000 users, that nobody hit in the relatively small beta testing.



My Dog's Servant said:


> I've loved BookReport from the beginning, but this is AMAZING! Worked great for me, and it was a real upper to sit there while it worked through the historical info and see those $$$ adding up...more than I realized! Plus being able to see the strongest sellers over time really helped, because it can vary enough sometimes to give a different impression.
> 
> And to anyone concerned, no, it's not grabbing my password.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU! Worth every penny for sure!


Thanks for the kind words. The all-time numbers can definitely give you a new perspective on things.



Desmond X. Torres said:


> Uhhh... 27 now.
> My default's Chrome and I'm getting the same problem. Gak. Since 2:00 PM EST or so. I tried Edge w/ no help b/c they have a cookie prob w/ Amazon. I mean, I'm now addicted to Book Report meth data  and could use a shot, y'know?
> 
> I'll try FF and see what happens.





Desmond X. Torres said:


> Uhhh... 27 now.
> My default's Chrome and I'm getting the same problem. Gak. Since 2:00 PM EST or so. I tried Edge w/ no help b/c they have a cookie prob w/ Amazon. I mean, I'm now addicted to Book Report meth data  and could use a shot, y'know?
> 
> I'll try FF and see what happens.


28, now! You seem to know about browsers and cookies and whatnot... maybe send me a PM if you feel like debugging? Warning: it will be a lot of confusing instructions.



Sally Clements said:


> It's working on and off in IE for me, but solid in Chrome.





Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> I just checked in internet explorer and the new bookreport tool is working there for me, but not in Chrome.


Funny that those two replies showed up right next to each other. Really need to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## BlinkFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

In case I forgot to thank you for offering a free version of BR to less successful authors...Thanks! You are awesome and kind.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

BlinkFarm said:


> In case I forgot to thank you for offering a free version of BR to less successful authors...Thanks! You are awesome and kind.


You're very welcome! I've said it many times: My goal with Book Report isn't to take money from people who dream of becoming successful authors. The goal is to help people _become_ successful authors, and only then ask for a small piece of the pie.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> I'm another person with the issue where it goes to the amazon log-in screen, then juts closes that tab and goes back to the original 'this is the new bookreport' screen without actually logging me in.


This was happening to me even after fixing KDP plug-in/flash settings (not sure it has anything to do with it), then I saw Liam mention the cookie thing so I loosened my cookie settings (changed browser preferences to allow cookies from websites I visit), and it worked!


----------



## dianneharman (Jul 23, 2012)

I have had Book Report for almost two years and love it, however, since the change today, my numbers keep reverting back to what they were when the change occurred. I also have no giveaways and really, nothing everyone else is talking about. Need some help. Tried to email the email listed at the bottom, but it was sent back. If you need more info, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I love it! I'm so busy staring at the History page in all its updated glory that I'm not getting any writing done.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Firefox v50.1.0

All I get is :

The logo.
FAQ - Privacy - Terms
[email protected]
rego
$0.00 earned so far today.
Its doing nothing, displaying nothing.
First time in I got the message about the upgrade, and that's it.

Click the cross in the right hand top corner, and it drops back to Amazon. Not even sure why that's there.

Edit:Now got the login. If its going to ask for a login every time, its going to get very very tiresome.

Edit2: Seems to be working now.

Its doing a recalc, even though I had all data in there anyway.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

I'm loving the all time data and seeing the split by Amazon store. My sales are 73% US, 27% rest of the world. Which is interesting when I factor in my wide sales from other retailers and means the US/Amazon are less than 50% of my overall sales. It's nice not to be dependant on one country/store for my income


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

legion said:


> This was happening to me even after fixing KDP plug-in/flash settings (not sure it has anything to do with it), then I saw Liam mention the cookie thing so I loosened my cookie settings (changed browser preferences to allow cookies from websites I visit), and it worked!


Okay, it's looking like this is the issue. Cookies need to be enabled on www.getbookreport.com for the login to work properly.



dianneharman said:


> I have had Book Report for almost two years and love it, however, since the change today, my numbers keep reverting back to what they were when the change occurred. I also have no giveaways and really, nothing everyone else is talking about. Need some help. Tried to email the email listed at the bottom, but it was sent back. If you need more info, my email is [email protected]


I will be getting to all emails soon hopefully. Fixing a few bugs currently. If you restart the app, it may be working now. If not, I will get to your issues ASAP.



Carol (was Dara) said:


> I love it! I'm so busy staring at the History page in all its updated glory that I'm not getting any writing done.


Haha. Just keep in mind that none of those sales would be there on the Historical tab if you hadn't written anything!



TimothyEllis said:


> Firefox v50.1.0
> 
> All I get is :
> 
> ...


Sorry, we were having a bit of server issues. We've had 98.5% uptime today, and hopefully that'll get to 100 once a few issues are ironed out, but there can definitely be some confusing results when things are crashing.

As for logging in every time, don't worry. If you check Book Report at least weekly, you'll only have to log in once per device.



AliceW said:


> I'm loving the all time data and seeing the split by Amazon store. My sales are 73% US, 27% rest of the world. Which is interesting when I factor in my wide sales from other retailers and means the US/Amazon are less than 50% of my overall sales. It's nice not to be dependant on one country/store for my income


By store data has been one of the highest requested features since day one! Very glad to finally have it on display.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

BookReport said:


> As for logging in every time, don't worry. If you check Book Report at least weekly, you'll only have to log in once per device.


Weekly?

I check 4-5 times a day at the moment.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Not quite working for me. When I try to view all-time data, it's basically just the current month's earnings with a few bucks extra. Most years show $0.00 across the board. The loading icon's been spinning for two hours now with no change.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

Loving the new and improved. Thank you!


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

TimothyEllis said:


> Weekly?
> 
> I check 4-5 times a day at the moment.


Yeah, I imagine people aren't going to be logging in too frequently.



Perry Constantine said:


> Not quite working for me. When I try to view all-time data, it's basically just the current month's earnings with a few bucks extra. Most years show $0.00 across the board. The loading icon's been spinning for two hours now with no change.


Could you refresh and give it another try? It's possible something went wrong earlier that's fixed now. There have been 29 fixes and improvements deployed today! Let me know if it's still broken for you.



Nancy_G said:


> Loving the new and improved. Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

TimothyEllis said:


> I check 4-5 times a day at the moment.


Why? I don't understand people who leave it running in the background. I check once a day and that's it. If I'm not running promo, I only check every other day. Why do you need to micro manage every sale as it comes in?


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

I just checked on a second computer and I'm still getting the endless sign in loop.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

AliceW said:


> Why? I don't understand people who leave it running in the background. I check once a day and that's it. If I'm not running promo, I only check every other day. Why do you need to micro manage every sale as it comes in?


One thing I hear about people doing is leaving it running in the background while the write, with the ka-ching setting turned on. That way every time they make some money, the ka-ching noise plays, and it helps with motivation.

If anyone else wants to chime in with why they leave it running all day, that would be great. I'm always curious about how people are using Book Report!


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the updates! 

I couldn't get out of the new log-in via Amazon loop. I put the log-in page in my allowed cookies and now it works. 

Thanks for this great interface, all the time you put into development, and your presence here. You rock. I had a moment of horror trying to imagine how I'd do without Book Report. So glad all is awesome.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

BookReport said:


> One thing I hear about people doing is leaving it running in the background while the write, with the ka-ching setting turned on. That way every time they make some money, the ka-ching noise plays, and it helps with motivation.
> 
> If anyone else wants to chime in with why they leave it running all day, that would be great. I'm always curious about how people are using Book Report!


If my computer is on, Book Report is running. I hit refresh (by going down to KDP Dash and clicking on Book Report again) obsessively often. Like, nervous-tic often. I can tell the server has been laggy today, because on most of these refreshes it returns to the sales and $ total I had at the time I first loaded the new version. I'm pretty positive both Book Report and KDP are having slow-reporting sales days, so it may be more KDP issues than Book Report update issues.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

BookReport said:


> Could you refresh and give it another try? It's possible something went wrong earlier that's fixed now. There have been 29 fixes and improvements deployed today! Let me know if it's still broken for you.


Tried refreshing it a few times and viewing in other browsers. Same result no matter what.


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Ahhh, this is awesome! Thanks so much! I <3 BookReport.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

BookReport said:


> One thing I hear about people doing is leaving it running in the background while the write, with the ka-ching setting turned on. That way every time they make some money, the ka-ching noise plays, and it helps with motivation.
> 
> If anyone else wants to chime in with why they leave it running all day, that would be great. I'm always curious about how people are using Book Report!


Yep, love hearing the ka-ching, especially when writing or folding clothes from across the room, ha! My husband likes hearing it, too.


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change to TOS.


----------



## Craig Andrews (Apr 14, 2013)

Carol (was Dara) said:


> I love it! I'm so busy staring at the History page in all its updated glory that I'm not getting any writing done.


Haha! This. This! So much this! I've been playing around with my date ranges and studying my foreign grosses that I've got zero writing done tonight. Kudos, Liam. The new version of Book Report is fantastic.


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change to TOS.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

This is so cool.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry if this was already covered elsewhere and I missed it, but I was just wondering if there is an app for iphones, ipad, etc? I think someone mentioned having it on their phone but I'm not very techy and can't work out how to do it...


----------



## GrandFenwick (Aug 24, 2015)

Also, sorry if this has been answered but...

DOes the new BookReport report the paperback sales if they are KDP paperbacks?


----------



## GoingAnon (Jan 16, 2014)

LOVE the update, Liam! It would be great if you could show the "Earnings by Store" breakdown on every page, or at least on Today.


----------



## WegR (Mar 4, 2016)

Massive thanks to Liam for Bookreport!

And, *another request for downloadable spreadsheet of data*, why?

nice to do own data manipulation (add data to other retailers, hard copy sales etc);
nice to have hold of that data myself just in case something happens to Liam (yes, I copy and paste quarterly from Amazon's 'reports' but the nice thing about the old csv that Bookreport provided was that it was for all time, and not just last 3 months -_ or is there a way we as humble users can extract more data from amazon directly?)_

Great to have info on* foreign income, request for a bit more granularity* - checking which books sold in which countries is the only reason I still use the amazon dashboard, (particularly when I'm doing promos targetted at certain countries).

Bookreport is very, very much appreciated - thanks again!

Cheers

Weg

PS that big red "Delete the world" button is quite tempting, isn't it?


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Well done, Liam. This is superb.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah  .  Been asking Amazon for historical sales stats for ages. Now when people ask how many ebooks I've sold I can tell them  .

Great stuff. Made my day.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

This is amazing thank you! Had completely underestimated historical income pre BookReport so a lovely surprise, cheers!
One problem I'm having though, it seems to be reporting 8 pen names when I only have six - duplicating a couple even though they're spelled exactly the same and separating books out somewhat randomly between the 'duplicates' instead of having everything under just one name. 
And it's also assigned one book to the wrong pen name altogether (although that book was originally published under the name it's assigned to now), which was correct in the previous version. A bug or is simply the info Amazon's giving it? 
Thanks again, you are fantastic!


----------



## Dr Luck (Mar 29, 2015)

This is a great improvement on an already neat product. Thanks


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

MelanieCellier said:


> Sorry if this was already covered elsewhere and I missed it, but I was just wondering if there is an app for iphones, ipad, etc? I think someone mentioned having it on their phone but I'm not very techy and can't work out how to do it...


I was also excited to see this mentioned in the thread, but have no idea how it works. I'm on Android, too, so that might be another spanner in the works. Anyone know anything about the mobile functionality?


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

ALL HAIL BOOK REPORT! I am so excited by this!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow. I feel like it's Christmas! 

I was one who lost all data due to a computer crash, (and after numerous bugs logging in to old version as well) I've been shopping around for a different reporting service. I'm SOOOO glad life happened and stopped me from signing up with a competitor. I absolutely LOVE what you've done here, Liam.

Good job!


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I just checked and I am missing a few months.  So, the data I have is all correct - but at some point hopefully the missing months will fill in so I can get the entire picture.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Never mind, I signed in again, and now it's perfect.


----------



## TWLuedke (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh Liam, I am lovin this update!

Now, all we need is a bookreport style of interface for AMS ads!

Can you imagine how many thousands of authors would flock to that?

AMS ad reporting is a ridiculous joke. We need to see timelines on daily expenses and keyword performance!

I have faith in you Liam.


----------



## bobfrost (Sep 29, 2013)

barryjhutchison said:


> I was also excited to see this mentioned in the thread, but have no idea how it works. I'm on Android, too, so that might be another spanner in the works. Anyone know anything about the mobile functionality?


Getting it working on your phone is simple, you just need a bookmark.

The easiest way is to use a browser that carries over bookmarks from your computer to your phone. For example, use chrome on your desktop computer, set a bookmark for book report the normal way on the desktop, then get chrome on your phone and log into the same chrome account. All of your bookmarks are there. Go to kdp as usual, go to the reports page, go into bookmarks and hit the bookmark in question. Done.

You can do everything on the phone too, but it's a bit more complex. First up, you need to make a bookmark to any website. Go to any website and bookmark it.

Next, go to bookreport and hold your finger down on the get bookreport button until a context menu comes up, then "copy" the link.

Now go into your bookmarks on your phone and edit the bookmark you just made to a random website. Go into where it has the link it bookmarked and delete everything, then hold your finger in the box until another context menu comes up, and "paste" the gibberish you got from the bookreport website. It'll be a bunch of stuff and look weird but that's totally normal.

Now rename the bookmark and you're done.

Once you have the bookmark, using bookreport is as easy as going to kdp reports and using the bookmark. Simple as pie.


----------



## dianneharman (Jul 23, 2012)

It's not flipping around like it did yesterday, but all I show are sales, pages read, and US dollar amount.


----------



## Helen_Christian (Jan 17, 2017)

CarlaBaku said:


> I just sent an email. I ADORE Book Report and grabbed it the first day you presented it here on Kboards. Sadly, the update is giving me super glitchy info. Some filters are spot on, others are doing things like showing $0.00 for entire years, or showing my current-month totals as what I made year-to-date. So far today I have less info available rather than more. I was more specific in the email, if that helps.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the bugs can be worked out!


This is me. My "All Time" is only showing February and there are whole years with zero. some filters are working great and some aren't working at all. I know it will work itself out but I'd love to see all the sweet data that others are reporting lol


----------



## Cxxxxxxx (May 30, 2015)

This is amazing, thanks! Thrilled to learn that I've sold more books and made more money than I'd realized.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

BookReport said:


> As for logging in every time, don't worry. If you check Book Report at least weekly, you'll only have to log in once per device.


Baaaah Haaaah Haaaaaah! Oh, my. Our addictions are well known and established. No need to poke fun at us about them.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Still not working for me. I've tried logging out and back in again, tried clearing my cache, and tried different browsers (Chrome and Firefox). Before I went to bed last night, I left it running and still it hasn't fetched all the data. My all-time numbers are less than my numbers for year-to-date, my current month's numbers constantly jump around, going up then down then up again.


----------



## Amberlyn Holland (Jan 22, 2010)

Perry Constantine said:


> Still not working for me. I've tried logging out and back in again, tried clearing my cache, and tried different browsers (Chrome and Firefox). Before I went to bed last night, I left it running and still it hasn't fetched all the data. My all-time numbers are less than my numbers for year-to-date, my current month's numbers constantly jump around, going up then down then up again.


I was having a similar problem. For an unrelated reason, in Settings>Book Selection I switched from 'By Pen Name' to 'By Book' and when I looked at the numbers, they were all correct. Even when I switch back, they stayed fixed. I don't know if it was a coincidence, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Amberlyn Holland said:


> I was having a similar problem. For an unrelated reason, in Settings>Book Selection I switched from 'By Pen Name' to 'By Book' and when I looked at the numbers, they were all correct. Even when I switch back, they stayed fixed. I don't know if it was a coincidence, but it might be worth a try.


Tried that. No change.


----------



## Fel Beasley (Apr 1, 2014)

This was such a cool update!

And I found out I've made more money publishing than I thought...


----------



## wheart (May 26, 2016)

dianneharman said:


> It's not flipping around like it did yesterday, but all I show are sales, pages read, and US dollar amount.


Dianne, click the 'History' tab and you then should see what others are raving about


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I'd been meaning to get around to trying this.  This thread encouraged me to finally get to it!  Unfortunately it's not working for me at all.  I'm not sure if my settings are wrong, or it's just too busy right now, or what.  At first, it did the loop sign in screen for me, but now it simply does nothing.  I use a chromebook, btw.  I'll try again in a few days I suppose.  Seems like a neat tool!


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

HSh said:


> I'd been meaning to get around to trying this. This thread encouraged me to finally get to it! Unfortunately it's not working for me at all. I'm not sure if my settings are wrong, or it's just too busy right now, or what. At first, it did the loop sign in screen for me, but now it simply does nothing. I use a chromebook, btw. I'll try again in a few days I suppose. Seems like a neat tool!


Try it a couple of times. Including the reload button, and then reactivating bookreport.

It took 3 goes for it to start working again for me.


----------



## GrandFenwick (Aug 24, 2015)

Does the new Book Report include paperback sales? I switched over from createspace to KDP paperback, and it doesn't seem like it's including my paperback sales. Anyone else having a similar issue?


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

I sold a book yesterday, but Book report didn't tell me. But it started having problems and the little circle that's supposed to update would just spin around for hours. I had to do a computer restart, earlier, today, and when I just signed back in, it at least completed its spinny thing. But I'm sad I missed a Kaching. I don't get them very often. 

  There may be a reason why KDP only does 90 days at a time. I'm not sure the system can handle all the info its being fed now. But I hope things will get better with it, cos it really is awesome when it works right!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I don't know whether this is a bug, but I've got it set to include books with no activity and it's not showing mine.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

I _think I just saw a return reflected in total unit sales. Used to be, that didn't happen, so that's definitely new. Provided I saw what I saw._


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Well done, Liam. Great work


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

This is freakishly awesome. Liam/Book Report should get a Nobel Prize for this. Or at least a six-pack and some Belgian chocolate. And a steak. Maybe some guacamole and chips too.


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

SIGH. It's still not working for me. I just get the infinite loop of sign in screens. For kicks, I tried clicking sign in about 50 times but it never worked. On the first sign in page, the toolbar says $0.00 earned so far today, but that's not even correct because I can see sales on the KDP dashboard. 

I tried it on 2 computers and in incognito mode. Didn't work. I use Chrome primarily, but i also tried it on firefox and Edge and no go.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

LilyBLily said:


> I tried it and it loaded smoothly in Firefox. It doesn't include my CreateSpace sales. Is it supposed to? And of course I have to hunt down my Nook and other venue sales. Close enough, though.


No, it's not supposed to include CS. CS and KDP, though both owned by Amazon, are separate sites.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

So it works for me, but I can no longer keep it running in the background because it never stops loading. The little circle starts going round and round and it just never stops, meaning that it never completes a full KDP check, so if I were to sell anything beyond my first book of the day I'll never know since book report will never get off the first loop. 

  So it has good parts and disappointing parts. Trying not to let the disappointment crowd out the nice things. Can't have everything, I guess. Still I miss being able to keep it running in the background all the time, listening for the kaching.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Queen_of_Shorts said:


> So it works for me, but I can no longer keep it running in the background because it never stops loading. The little circle starts going round and round and it just never stops, meaning that it never completes a full KDP check, so if I were to sell anything beyond my first book of the day I'll never know since book report will never get off the first loop.


Its probably trying to do too much.

I notice with mine it zeros out the current day, and the next day, and recalculates them from scratch. Its a bit disconcerting to see a day go back to zero, when 8 hours before, it had a nice solid number in it.

It may need tweaking to recognize where it is more precisely, so it doesn't have to keep re-crunching numbers it doesn't need to.

It shouldn't need to constantly reload/recalculate. It should be recognizing when a data file has been added to, and simply doing a recalc on that little bit. I appreciate its been changed to make sure it doesn't miss anything, but maybe do the recalc when it starts up, and then just add in the new sales/reads as they occur like it used to. There is no point in making it do too much, because the more data it crunches at any given time, the slower the server is going to go for everyone.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> Its probably trying to do too much.
> 
> I notice with mine it zeros out the current day, and the next day, and recalculates them from scratch. Its a bit disconcerting to see a day go back to zero, when 8 hours before, it had a nice solid number in it.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I agree with everything you just said! (nods head agreeably)


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I had another thought which might be going on.

If the computer the server is on becomes unavailable to the user trying to see their sales, what happens? 

Is it churning away forever, trying to connect to a server which isn't there?

In Australia, we routinely lose access to certain sites in the US and elsewhere, simply because one of the systems along the way becomes overloaded. Nothing we can do but wait for the site to resolve its issue, or Telstra to divert its feed around it.

If this happens, BR should not be trying forever to access the server. It should update locally, and every now and then check for the server again. Once it finds the server, it updates there from the local.

(I used to be a systems analyst - old habits die hard)


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Working now for me! At first I was disappointed with the total all-time earnings, until I broke it down and realized that I made more in 2016 than I made in 2008-2015 combined.


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

bobfrost said:


> Getting it working on your phone is simple, you just need a bookmark.
> 
> The easiest way is to use a browser that carries over bookmarks from your computer to your phone. For example, use chrome on your desktop computer, set a bookmark for book report the normal way on the desktop, then get chrome on your phone and log into the same chrome account. All of your bookmarks are there. Go to kdp as usual, go to the reports page, go into bookmarks and hit the bookmark in question. Done.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Bob. Sadly, it doesn't work for me. I've tried both methods - using the existing Chrome bookmark from my mobile Chrome browser, and creating a brand new one just for mobile - but when I click on either one, nothing happens. No attempt to load a page, no errors, nothing.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I need this for AMS too. Get on that okay? I'll pick it up tomorrow


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

And now its not working again.   

The wheel spins, it finds zero, it stops. No display of anything except the logo, email and registration code.


----------



## SamShort (Feb 14, 2017)

It's gone down completely for me.


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm having some problems with BookReport today. Worked fine a couple of hours ago, but now all I'm getting is the logo, some empty space, then the "FAQ - Privacy - Terms" links which are usually at the bottom. My title bar shows $0.00 earned so far today.

In general, I've found it a bit clunkier after the update. It keeps 'losing' $106 dollars in my monthly stats, and I have to go into setting and click the refresh data to make it come back. Not ideal, but still a fantastic product, and hopefully just teething troubles with the new release.


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

TimothyEllis said:


> And now its not working again.
> 
> The wheel spins, it finds zero, it stops. No display of anything except the logo, email and registration code.


Aha! So it's not just me. Server problems?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

barryjhutchison said:


> Aha! So it's not just me. Server problems?


Probably a good guess.

Which makes it essential the program can still give you figures, even if it can't contact the server.

I check my stats at the same time every day. Now. Its 5.17am in NY, 2.17am in LA, and 12.17am in Hawaii.

If the server keeps going down in US nighttime, with no support then, the program becomes useless to me.

Seriously, the old version worked just fine for me. I was getting in the habit of saving every month, or after something notable. I really didnt need it changed. Its nice the new way, but if it now relies on a server, and if the server cant handle the load, it becomes useless.

The best thing is for it to have a backup mode where if it cant connect with the server, it updates today and tomorrow locally, so at least you get the current figures.

Edit: As far as I can see, its timing out way too fast. The check circle lasts for less than 3 seconds. While this is a long time for network requests, the link to Australia can be down for minutes at a time.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I too have the blank screen of death today.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine was fine, then as I was playing around (as I am wont to do when avoiding work) I switched to "leading time zone" which I've never managed to figure out (can someone explain it to me? I'm in the UK) anyway, making the change was the kiss of death, all pages show 0.00 now.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Leading time zone is for people who are ahead of US time.

Midnight Hawaii time is 8pm for me. So only at 8.01 pm is the US on the same day as me, and only for 4 hours.

So I see sales for 2 days happening at the same time. Leading time zone on, lets me see the day before what my computer's clock says.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I reinstalled the Book Report button onto my bookmarks and it works again now!


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

It's now showing me today's earnings, but $0.00 historically.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

TimothyEllis said:


> Leading time zone is for people who are ahead of US time.
> 
> Midnight Hawaii time is 8pm for me. So only at 8.01 pm is the US on the same day as me, and only for 4 hours.
> 
> So I see sales for 2 days happening at the same time. Leading time zone on, lets me see the day before what my computer's clock says.


I'm sorry to be so dumb but I still don't get it. Is it showing me US time? And where in the US? And what happens when I hit midnight here? Because my KDP dashboard seems to go silent when I do, not updating again for a few hours. So presumably BR is useless during that time?


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> I'm sorry to be so dumb but I still don't get it. Is it showing me US time? And where in the US? And what happens when I hit midnight here? Because my KDP dashboard seems to go silent when I do, not updating again for a few hours. So presumably BR is useless during that time?


The KU day ends when New York hits midnight.

The Sales day ends when Hawaii hits midnight.

UK is a few hours ahead of NY.

BR puts sales and reads into the day they are recorded. So a sale made in the US at 10pm LA time goes into the current day. But a sale made at the same time in the UK goes into the next day. So if its 10pm on sunday, LA time, and 6am London time, a US sale goes into sunday's sales figures, but a UK sale goes into monday's sales figures.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

barryjhutchison said:


> It's now showing me today's earnings, but $0.00 historically.


Same for me at 7 am EST. I tried loading the new AK Report, that I have on a trial, and all it does is display, "Loading, please wait..." forever. Have a feeling something is choking the network at Amazon.

Update: 5 minutes later and no data displayed on BR.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Well now I get the bare bones of the screen, but watching the little dots go around is not as satisfying as watching grass grow.


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

brkingsolver said:


> Same for me at 7 am EST. I tried loading the new AK Report, that I have on a trial, and all it does is display, "Loading, please wait..." forever. Have a feeling something is choking the network at Amazon.


That's interesting. I'm trialing AKReport, too, and it worked fine for me.

Do you find the AKReport figures are ever so slightly different to the BookReport figures? Like $50 in BookReport might be $51 in AK?


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

barryjhutchison said:


> That's interesting. I'm trialing AKReport, too, and it worked fine for me.
> 
> Do you find the AKReport figures are ever so slightly different to the BookReport figures? Like $50 in BookReport might be $51 in AK?


Probably using different currency exchange values. Don't you still trade in bushels of oats or pounds of wool or something like that in Scotland?


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

brkingsolver said:


> Probably using different currency exchange values. Don't you still trade in bushels of oats or pounds of wool or something like that in Scotland?


All of those, yes. I suppose that MIGHT explain it...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It seems to be working fine for me in darkest Africa - but there is not a lot of data for it to have to work on


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

The little spinning wheel on the left spins constantly, but it has always done that. That isn't an indication that it isn't finished loading or updating. Prior to the upgrade, it did that too.

I had a zero this morning, but it eventually loaded.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Well I just got todays data, but everything else is wiped clean. So the 2nd thing I do is check month in progress. Nothing. Check all time? Nothing.

Little dots rotating for absolutely no reason, when yesterday all my data was there.

Server crash? Recursive wipe and start again bug?

I cant leave this going for long enough for it recalc everything.

Ok : Systems Analyst 101 : You never put in new code and then go straight to bed!

Seriously, put the old system back in until the bugs are worked out on this one. And I mean with all the data intact. It was fine the way it was. And I depended on that data for my daily tracking records.


----------



## atthekeyboard (Oct 31, 2013)

.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Kay Correll said:


> I also miss the download data. A lot. I had a spreadsheet set up to combine it with other vendors and MTD stats and charts and graphs...


I miss that download button as well. I went looking for it the moment I heard there was a new version. Gone.

Now my historical data is all missing, and I wish I'd had that download button yesterday even more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2017)

Before anyone gets upset and gives Liam a hard time I'd just like to say lets give him a bit of time to sort this out. He can't resolve everything in five minutes and this service has worked almost faultlessly for a couple of years now. He's probably feeling a lot worse about this than you are and likely working his butt off trying to get it fixed.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

TobiasRoote said:


> Before anyone gets upset and gives Liam a hard time I'd just like to say lets give him a bit of time to sort this out. He can't resolve everything in five minutes and this service has worked almost faultlessly for a couple of years now. He's probably feeling a lot worse about this than you are and likely working his butt off trying to get it fixed.


It's still working ok for me. Perhaps it's a different server, or whatever.


----------



## SamShort (Feb 14, 2017)

It works on my mac, but not my PC or my android devices.


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

TobiasRoote said:


> Before anyone gets upset and gives Liam a hard time I'd just like to say lets give him a bit of time to sort this out. He can't resolve everything in five minutes and this service has worked almost faultlessly for a couple of years now. He's probably feeling a lot worse about this than you are and likely working his butt off trying to get it fixed.


Absolutely agree. It's a great service, and these are the first glitches I've ever had. Liam is always very responsive, and I'm sure any bugs people are having will be ironed out in no time. Everything is currently working fine for me here at the moment.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

It's broken for me. I could still see the monthly total, but today's data is gone. I sent an email. Sooo frustrating.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

ChristinePope said:


> It's broken for me. I could still see the monthly total, but today's data is gone. I sent an email. Sooo frustrating.


Yeah, it kinda is for me too. More than anything it demonstrates how much I've come to rely on it. It's a great app and I look forward to the bugs being worked out.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

It seems to be working now.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Massively glitchy, this month keeps 'losing' and then restoring info & I wish he'd bring back the download option too.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

KaiW said:


> Massively glitchy, this month keeps 'losing' and then restoring info & I wish he'd bring back the download option too.


And its all back now.

Co-incidently, my sales are well down. One has to wonder if the problem was at Amazon's end, and something to do with the bug which makes books vanish for a while. At least half of mine look like they were not there for at least half the day.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys, a few quick update:

We had some pretty bad server issues this morning. Sorry about that. Thanks to everyone who reported them! The servers are humming along again now, and I found the root cause so hopefully it won't happen again.

People who are stuck in a login loop: You need to enable third-party cookies for the www.getbookreport.com domain. I'm looking for a way around this, and until then I'll be adding a message in the program that pops up when it detects someone stuck in a loop and pushes them in the right direction.

A few users are still experiencing issues importing their all-time data. Book Report appears to be triggering some sort of bug with KDP's spreadsheet generation code -- it's occasionally sending corrupt spreadsheet files to us, which contain no data -- but Book Report is programmed to be persistent, and continually try to add those spreadsheets until everything is there.

There have also been a handful of very common feature requests, which will be addressed in smaller releases over the next few weeks. I also have some big plans for the next few major releases, so keep an eye out for those.

*Most importantly though: I want to thank everyone for using Book Report, sending their feedback, and spreading the word.* You indies are great to work with. The transition to this new version has had a few bumps, for sure, but the positive feedback has been incredible, and the bug reports were all very kind! So thank you for that.


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for the post. I'd never heard of Book Report, but now I'm downloading reports from all the way back to 2008. Wow!


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

BookReport said:


> Hey guys, a few quick update:
> 
> We had some pretty bad server issues this morning. Sorry about that. Thanks to everyone who reported them! The servers are humming along again now, and I found the root cause so hopefully it won't happen again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Liam. Aside from that hiccup yesterday morning, it's been working great for me. I even managed to get it running on my Android phone, although I had to use the stock browser as Chrome, Firefox and Opera were all having none of it.


----------



## Darren Writes (Nov 30, 2014)

barryjhutchison said:


> I even managed to get it running on my Android phone, although I had to use the stock browser as Chrome, Firefox and Opera were all having none of it.


Which browser is that called if I want to download it? I've never been able to get BookReport working on my phone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

Darren Writes said:


> Which browser is that called if I want to download it? I've never been able to get BookReport working on my phone. Thanks in advance.


It was the stock thing on my UMI Super phone, and is just called "Browser". The logo is a green earth with two oblongs that look like clouds - one at the top, one at the bottom. I've had a look through the Play store and can't find it anywhere, though.

It seems to be a pretty basic web browser, so it'd be worth downloading a few from Play store and experimenting. Just go in your Chrome bookmark for BookReport on your phone and copy the javascript bookmark. Then go to your KDP reports page in the new browser and paste the link.

I've tried Firefox and Opera, as well as Chrome. None of those worked, so I'd start with some of the more basic, less well-known ones and see how you get on.


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

Is anyone else having issues with the page reads not matching up between bookreport and the KDP dashboard?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Lee Sutherland said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the page reads not matching up between bookreport and the KDP dashboard?


What sort of discrepancy are you seeing? There are a few things that could be going on:

- Book Report checks for data automatically every 15 minutes, so it could just be lagging a bit. There's a button on the Settings tab to check for new data manually, if you can't wait 15 minutes.
- KDP's data can be unstable -- sometimes page reads will show up, then disappear, then come back a few minutes later. If Book Report happens to check while they're missing, it'll report lower. This usually only happens when page reads are fresh, after an hour or two they settle down.
- Make sure you have all your books selected at the top of the Historical tab! Today automatically displays everything, no matter what you do.

Hopefully that covers everything! If you're seeing anything not explained by that, shoot me an email and we'll dig down further to get it fixed.


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

BookReport said:


> What sort of discrepancy are you seeing? There are a few things that could be going on:
> 
> - Book Report checks for data automatically every 15 minutes, so it could just be lagging a bit. There's a button on the Settings tab to check for new data manually, if you can't wait 15 minutes.
> - KDP's data can be unstable -- sometimes page reads will show up, then disappear, then come back a few minutes later. If Book Report happens to check while they're missing, it'll report lower. This usually only happens when page reads are fresh, after an hour or two they settle down.
> ...


Book report is actually showing higher. About 400 more page reads for both books and then one additional sale each.


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Lee Sutherland said:


> Book report is actually showing higher. About 400 more page reads for both books and then one additional sale each.


Then you're probably looking at a KDP data instability issue. Last time Book Report checked with KDP, those sales and page reads were there. Then when you checked to compare, they were gone. They'll show up though.

This might not be interesting to anyone, but I thought I'd might as well try to explain why this happens. This is speculation -- I don't have any insider knowledge of KDP.

KDP runs on several servers, and there is one central database that contains all the real, exact numbers. But talking to a database is slow, and the numbers don't change that often, so to keep the service running fast (in theory), they use caching. How that works is:

- A user requests some data from a KDP server.
- If the server doesn't have the data on hand, it makes a request to the database. It then _saves_ that result, so if you ask for that server for the data again a minute later, it doesn't check with the database again, it just gives the same answer as last time.
- After some amount of time (maybe 15 minutes), the server forgets the response, since the data is stale, and the next time you make a request it goes back to the database for the latest numbers. Repeat.

Now where the oddities come in is this: KDP runs on multiple servers. Every request you make goes to an essentially random one. So one request could go to a server that doesn't have your data, so it goes to the database and gets your latest numbers. But then the next request goes to a server that remembers your data from 14 minutes ago, so it doesn't go to the database, and it sends back some old data.

And _that_ is why KDP data is so strange sometimes. Again, probably only interesting to the guy who runs the service that makes hundreds of millions of requests to KDP, but hey.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

BookReport said:


> Then you're probably looking at a KDP data instability issue. Last time Book Report checked with KDP, those sales and page reads were there. Then when you checked to compare, they were gone. They'll show up though.
> 
> This might not be interesting to anyone, but I thought I'd might as well try to explain why this happens. This is speculation -- I don't have any insider knowledge of KDP.
> 
> ...


This explains SO MANY THINGS.


----------



## Darren Writes (Nov 30, 2014)

barryjhutchison said:


> It was the stock thing on my UMI Super phone, and is just called "Browser". The logo is a green earth with two oblongs that look like clouds - one at the top, one at the bottom. I've had a look through the Play store and can't find it anywhere, though.
> 
> It seems to be a pretty basic web browser, so it'd be worth downloading a few from Play store and experimenting. Just go in your Chrome bookmark for BookReport on your phone and copy the javascript bookmark. Then go to your KDP reports page in the new browser and paste the link.
> 
> I've tried Firefox and Opera, as well as Chrome. None of those worked, so I'd start with some of the more basic, less well-known ones and see how you get on.


Thanks. I couldn't find it either, but I'll try it with a couple others.

BookReport, any chance of making the app officially work on mobile phones? That in the works at all?


----------



## BookReport (Apr 13, 2015)

Darren Writes said:


> Thanks. I couldn't find it either, but I'll try it with a couple others.
> 
> BookReport, any chance of making the app officially work on mobile phones? That in the works at all?


There are definitely plans to improve the mobile situation. The trouble is that right now the bookmarklet is how the Book Report script gains access to your KDP data, without asking for your Amazon password. So if you want to get your latest numbers in Book Report, you need to be running the bookmarklet. The planned improvement is to write a mobile client that _doesn't_ fetch data directly from Amazon, and instead just displays whatever is on the servers. If you want it to update, you'll have to leave the Book Report bookmarklet running somewhere, which'll send updates to our server, which'll be reflected on the mobile version.

It'd be an improvement, but it definitely still won't be ideal. But until Amazon provides an official way for authors to grant access to their data to services like Book Report, this is about as well as we can do without creating any security issues.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

BookReport said:


> If you want it to update, you'll have to leave the Book Report bookmarklet running somewhere, which'll send updates to our server, which'll be reflected on the mobile version.


That sounds like a potential battery drain.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm still chugging along, trying to get a full updated report. Not sure what my issue is. I'm running the latest Firefox. I don't use Chrome as it doesn't support Vista anymore (though I have to use it to get library books), and won't even think about IE. There are various things like adblockers, virus things and the like going, so maybe that's slowing it down. I was hoping by this point that I could be done, but there it is. I'm going to ask my son about this when he gets home from work.

Oh, and I don't have to sign in every time I check BR. I click the icon on the tab from Reports, and there it is. I normally only check it a couple of times a day, because my computer is old and cranky. Like me! lol

Anyway, I think the upgrades are danged nice. I just looked, and what has been retrieved from the system shows my first thing ever uploaded to Amazon, a short story, had 38 sales. I'm kind of shocked about that. Never seemed to do that well as far as I could remember. Of course, that was 2011, and my memory isn't the greatest.

Liam, thanks for all the work you're doing. I know it's got to be a pain to debug, but as you can see, we surely appreciate it!


----------



## JVRudnick (Sep 12, 2014)

Liam....as you'd know, I'm one of the folks who can not get BR to load on his phone....using Chrome that is. Nor for that matter, when I follow all the help that I've found both here and from your support person either....

But, if I read the above posts and got the 'gist' of what you're saying -- one day soon, you'll have a method for us all to use BR on a mobile device? An app perhaps or anyway to toss the current js bookmarklet into the bin and give us a real URL that we can use?

Do I have that right? Cause if so, I'm so happy!


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

doctorshevil said:


> Hey, I just thought I'd chime in to say that for me, the new version tends to "hang" a lot -- like, when refreshing, the spinny wheel of "working" just keeps spinning. I'll re-do it, and it will take a super-long time to work. It's a tad annoying. (That said, I do love the new version except for the fact that it feels slow and a little clunky still compared to the old one.)


I'm pretty sure the wheel spinning doesn't mean it's hanging, But then it's all worked perfectly for me, and just as quick as the old one.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I love love love this update. It was super cool watching it populate (lol even, though I'm like 2 weeks late checking it).


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

doctorshevil said:


> Maybe not. But the wheel has spun for literally fifteen minutes. So, I'm not sure it's actually working at that point.


Oh, do you mean without you actually getting to your data? I don't have that.

It might be worth checking you have allowed cookies from Bookreport as Liam suggested.


----------



## rickblackmon (Mar 2, 2013)

BookReport said:


> Hey guys, a few quick update:
> 
> We had some pretty bad server issues this morning. Sorry about that. Thanks to everyone who reported them! The servers are humming along again now, and I found the root cause so hopefully it won't happen again.
> 
> ...


 I have been using BookReport from the beginning. This morning I am unable to get in at all. After clicking my BookReport bookmark nothing is happening and I am at the KDP dashboard. Also, I get a "Server took too long to respond" when I try to go to BetBookreport.com website. I can't find my email address to send Liam a note. It was working last night when I went to bed. Any help?


----------



## eroticatorium (May 6, 2016)

rickblackmon said:


> I have been using BookReport from the beginning. This morning I am unable to get in at all. After clicking my BookReport bookmark nothing is happening and I am at the KDP dashboard. Also, I get a "Server took too long to respond" when I try to go to BetBookreport.com website. I can't find my email address to send Liam a note. It was working last night when I went to bed. Any help?


Me too, it worked very early this morning but quit sometime ago, I hadn't noticed getbookreport.com was down too. Liam must be having trubs.


----------



## rickblackmon (Mar 2, 2013)

rickblackmon said:


> I have been using BookReport from the beginning. This morning I am unable to get in at all. After clicking my BookReport bookmark nothing is happening and I am at the KDP dashboard. Also, I get a "Server took too long to respond" when I try to go to BetBookreport.com website. I can't find my email address to send Liam a note. It was working last night when I went to bed. Any help?


I'm missing the musical sound of Ka-Ching!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

It's definitely not updating, and showing erroneous historic data.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

So I guess I don't understand ... why do we care how many books we've sold? Isn't it more important how much money we've earned? I keep track of that, but never number of sales.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

It was up at 6:40pm EST, then went down again. Sigh. Anyone hear anything?


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

brkingsolver said:


> It was up at 6:40pm EST, then went down again. Sigh. Anyone hear anything?


Sorry, no. I haven't experienced the issue, it seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> So I guess I don't understand ... why do we care how many books we've sold? Isn't it more important how much money we've earned? I keep track of that, but never number of sales.


Sales (and full reads) are the base information which is common.

Money is good, but its doesn't mean anything to anyone else. A sale is a tangible thing. But the money side of it varies by where the sale was by who, where they are, discounting, exchange rates, and Amazon's whims.

But a sale means someone bought the book. A full read means someone read the whole book, or enough people read parts of it, it amounts to the same thing.

To me, 10,000 sales is a great deal more meaningful than $20,000.

And the money is transitory. It goes into an account once a month, and gets used however. The sale is a permanent record.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

C. Gockel said:


> So I guess I don't understand ... why do we care how many books we've sold? Isn't it more important how much money we've earned? I keep track of that, but never number of sales.


Most people are too polite to ask how much money you've made, but will ask, "So, how many books have you sold?"


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Most people are too polite to ask how much money you've made, but will ask, "So, how many books have you sold?"


Also, if asked how much money I make, or have made, I tend not to answer.

On the other hand, "I've had one hundred thousand sales or full reads in 2 years" tends to impress. It got me a spot on a Youtube show last week, after I met the host at a party, and she overheard me talking to someone else. Off the plot as far as my novels were concerned, but it was talking about what I'm passionate about other than SO, and led me into plugging the books.

Last time one of my sisters was here, she asked how many I'd sold so far, and when I told her, I could see the math being done, and the eyes widen.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Request time:

Can we have a function to print out the current page showing, without the graphs, and without all the extraneous information, which looks terrible when you try to get the browser to print the page.

All I really need for each day, month, or selected period, is the bare numbers for each book. 

I'd also like to order the books in series by alpha name, and number within series order, so its easier to transfer the sales info over to the spreadsheet I use. Gap between series, and stand-alones last.

I've reached the point where writing out all the sales figures no longer fits on an A4 page, and its going to be easier if I can simply print out each day from Book Report. I'll try it with browser print for now, but the result leaves a lot to be desired.

Any chance of this feature? 

*abject grovel in a traditional Japanese fashion*


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Got a question that's long overdue:
In my BR page, there are four columns:
Title, $ Total, Pages, Sales

My question is, does BR count KU downloads as Sales? Or is that ignored entirely and the only aspect of KU I can see are page reads?
Thanks


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> Got a question that's long overdue:
> In my BR page, there are four columns:
> Title, $ Total, Pages, Sales
> 
> ...


No, and yes.

The KDP report only has 2 values. Sales, and the number of page reads. BR trolls through the spreadsheets behind it, and breaks the totals down into per book.

If you want the number of full reads, you need to do the math yourself, which is why a lot of us transfer this to a spreadsheet.


----------



## roxannesweet (Jun 6, 2016)

Liam - thank you so much for this! I really don't know what I did before Book Report!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

TimothyEllis said:


> No, and yes.
> 
> The KDP report only has 2 values. Sales, and the number of page reads. BR trolls through the spreadsheets behind it, and breaks the totals down into per book.
> 
> If you want the number of full reads, you need to do the math yourself, which is why a lot of us transfer this to a spreadsheet.


Thanks. I suspected that was the case, but you explained why.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Just as a note, I just tried book report in chrome and it still isn't working for me  but it does in internet explorer


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Just as a note, I just tried book report in chrome and it still isn't working for me  but it does in internet explorer


I had the same problem, but I was tired of logging into 2 different browsers.. I fixed it for me by adding the website to chrome's cookie exceptions:
Chrome Settings>Advanced Settings>Content Settings> (Dialogue window appears) Click on 'Manage Exceptions' button>and type in www.getbookreport.com 
Don't copy and paste, b/c when I did that, chrome added some characters in place of the dot after 'www'
>Make sure to click the 'Allow' button
>Click 'Done' button to close that dialogue
>click done again
Close the settings tab and try again. If that doesn't work, try deleting the BR aplet button and restart Chrome and maybe your computer.
That's what worked for me.
HTH.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> I had the same problem, but I was tired of logging into 2 different browsers.. I fixed it for me by adding the website to chrome's cookie exceptions:
> Chrome Settings>Advanced Settings>Content Settings> (Dialogue window appears) Click on 'Manage Exceptions' button>and type in www.getbookreport.com
> Don't copy and paste, b/c when I did that, chrome added some characters in place of the dot after 'www'
> >Make sure to click the 'Allow' button
> ...


Hey, this worked for me! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Hey, this worked for me! Thank you!!!!


Yay US!
Uhhh... Liam... not for nothing... but, y'know... PM me if you don't...


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

And its stopped working again.   

Loads the title, but does nothing. No twirly thing, so not even trying to calculate anything.

And of course, its the middle of the night in the US.

I'm not sure this server idea was a good one after all. It seems to have made it more unreliable.


----------



## costapress (Mar 4, 2017)

It's down for me as well. I've also noticed that whilst the number of sales of books are recorded, often the sales amount isn't, which skews the overall results. It's a shame, but I've found it's not nearly as reliable as before the upgrade.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

costapress said:


> It's down for me as well. I've also noticed that whilst the number of sales of books are recorded, often the sales amount isn't, which skews the overall results. It's a shame, but I've found it's not nearly as reliable as before the upgrade.


The sales amount isn't added until Amazon record the money having been collected. The money often lags by a few hours, which can put it in the next day, or even days.

But yes, the server version isn't as reliable as the old version was.

I wish we had the old version as well, so when the server is down, we could run the old one and at least get the current day totals.


----------



## John Donlan (Sep 20, 2014)

I am also getting the same problem when I try to access it. It was working a few hours ago, however, so it seems to be a fairly recent problem. Hopefully it starts working again soon. I need my obsessive fix of checking it constantly to see what I got.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I check a few times a day, but I always check very shortly after Hawaii clicks over into a new day.

Trouble is, this seems to be the time when it stuffs up the most.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Down here too. For me, this is a new problem. They must be having a server issue...?


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

************


----------



## LadyG (Sep 3, 2015)

Not working for me today either.

Overall, though, I love the update. I honestly had no idea I had sold so many copies of my first book! Unfortunately, I hadn't realized I had sold so few copies of my two comedy books. I really thought those had done better than that, and it's helpful to be able to see the actual numbers totaled up like that. Painful, but helpful.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Yep. It's dead for me as well. Sunday morning's when I catch up with my stats. Big sigh. Hope they fix it soon.


----------



## Marcus Richardson (Aug 15, 2014)

Yup, I get the blank screen of death too.  Seeing as how this is the first real glitch I've had, I'll be patient.  But man, it was awesome seeing all that lovely beginning-of-time data while it lasted!!


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine's down too. But I'm sort of glad to see it's not just on my end!


----------



## dianneharman (Jul 23, 2012)

I feel so much better hearing that I'm not the only one!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm going to guess right now that it's down for _everyone_ at the moment?


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> I'm going to guess right now that it's down for _everyone_ at the moment?


Seems to be. I had it back for about a half an hour, but the historical data was wrong, and then with a refresh it disappeared. Now it's down again.


----------



## eroticatorium (May 6, 2016)

Evenstar said:


> I'm going to guess right now that it's down for _everyone_ at the moment?


Seems to be everyone, yeah. Unlike previously, getbookreport.com is still up right now though. Most recently they were in sync, the website going down when BR itself did.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

It's back up! Yay!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

OK in Canada


----------



## Reveries (Feb 7, 2016)

costapress said:


> It's down for me as well. I've also noticed that whilst the number of sales of books are recorded, often the sales amount isn't, which skews the overall results. It's a shame, but I've found it's not nearly as reliable as before the upgrade.


I've got this problem too. My sales amount for 2nd March is missing from book report, and yes Amazon has recorded the sales amounts as being collected. The report from kdp has been showing it for at least two days now.

Also is anyone else suffering from being charged when they shouldn't be?


----------



## JamesCraft (Aug 31, 2016)

Once this is sorted out it sounds like it will be incredible! For now, though...not so much lol


----------



## GrandFenwick (Aug 24, 2015)

Does Book Report cover paperbacks for anyone else yet? So far, I see that it lists duplicates of each book (the kindle & paperback) on the report but never any revenue for the paperback.

Not complaining. I love Book Report. Just curious. Sorry if this was answered already.


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

First, I love, love, love Book Report. 

Second, help, please.

I'm in withdrawal. I can't find the graphs that show sales and page reads in contrasting colors. I waited a few days because things have been changing, but I still can't find it. The by the day line that shows above by the author and by the book in some views isn't an active link. 

I'm going wide in stages, so monitoring my ratio of borrows to sales is a bigger deal to me right now than it used to be. 

Also, any hope of restoring automatic log-in? I have a BookReport link at the top of my browser and I used to be able to go straight to my stats. Now it takes multiple clicks to get in.


----------



## mythsnake (Oct 22, 2014)

Is anyone else having to clear all data and redownload it from Amazon because BR isn't showing income that is clearly showing in the KDP spreadsheet? I've tried asking BR to check for new data, but it never does anything, so for the last two days I've had to purge all data from the server and re-import it to get the proper numbers showing up. The screw up does seem to happen overnight, so maybe I shouldn't leave BR active in my browser all the time?


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for replying to this thread. I couldn't find it so I started a new thread but this is more appropriate here. 

  I use the All Time historical tab, and for the past couple of days it has said I've made more money, and when I go down and look at the long graph which lists all my books, the dollar amount on a few books has gone up, as well, but not the number of books sold. 

And when I go back to the amazon KDP page it doesn't list any new sales since the 13th. So I'm just wondering whether to trust the new dollar amounts Book Report says I've made. Where is it getting this info from if KDP says I haven't sold anything new?


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

mythsnake said:


> Is anyone else having to clear all data and redownload it from Amazon because BR isn't showing income that is clearly showing in the KDP spreadsheet? I've tried asking BR to check for new data, but it never does anything, so for the last two days I've had to purge all data from the server and re-import it to get the proper numbers showing up. The screw up does seem to happen overnight, so maybe I shouldn't leave BR active in my browser all the time?


So many new features, sounds like it's messing everything up. Hope they get the kinks worked out soon.


----------



## Reveries (Feb 7, 2016)

mythsnake said:


> Is anyone else having to clear all data and redownload it from Amazon because BR isn't showing income that is clearly showing in the KDP spreadsheet? I've tried asking BR to check for new data, but it never does anything, so for the last two days I've had to purge all data from the server and re-import it to get the proper numbers showing up. The screw up does seem to happen overnight, so maybe I shouldn't leave BR active in my browser all the time?


Yes, I had the same thing, and I only had BR active for a few minutes at a time. Having spent a lot of time providing them with information on a problem in the past, I've decided to give up at this point.


----------



## Frankenrainbow (Jan 8, 2017)

Can someone explain to a newbie why Book Report is needed? Isn't all of this information displayed when you log in your KDP account? I don't have anything published yet


----------



## WegR (Mar 4, 2016)

Frankenrainbow said:


> Can someone explain to a newbie why Book Report is needed? Isn't all of this information displayed when you log in your KDP account? I don't have anything published yet


On Bookreport you can see at a glance how many of each book you've sold in a particular time period, and how much each book has earned (including pages read). To get that information from KDP you need to click lots, make notes and have a calculator.


----------



## WegR (Mar 4, 2016)

Book Report now has an option to download a spreadsheet wtih your data! 
Woohoo, that makes me happy!

Many, many thanks to the BookReport person, good stuff. Your efforts are appreciated.

(One more request and then BookReport will be perfect for me: I like to see where people are buying from, helps plan marketing and gives me more things to worry about. Putting this info in the website version might be tricky, but would it be possible to have an extra column in the spreadsheet with this data? Thank you!)


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi, everyone

I still can't find the pink and blue graph showing page reads vs sales. Can anyone still see this? If so, where? Thanks!


----------



## LittleFox (Jan 3, 2015)

Viv Phoenix said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> I still can't find the pink and blue graph showing page reads vs sales. Can anyone still see this? If so, where? Thanks!


If I hit historical then it's there below the book covers, above the pie chart for me.


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks. Now I know it's on my end. It worked fine until recent changes, now I don't have that graph or the pie chart. Everything else works. I see the book covers and all my titles and numbers in the History tab.

I turned off my script blockers. I use Firefox.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

************


----------



## zach abraham (Jan 4, 2017)

Great work book report! I just want earnings separated by marketplace too! Amazon pays me by check - one for each marketplace separately so it would be cool to know when the next check is coming. Thanks Book report guy!


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Has there been another update?  I've lost the breakdown of how much each book as earned in the history tab.  Now it shows a breakdown per market.  Seeing the money/sales breakdown per book is infinitely more valuable to me than market place.  I've looked at settings, but I'm not seeing where to change it back and I know it was there sometime in the past couple of days because I checked it.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

katygirl said:


> Has there been another update? I've lost the breakdown of how much each book as earned in the history tab. Now it shows a breakdown per market. Seeing the money/sales breakdown per book is infinitely more valuable to me than market place. I've looked at settings, but I'm not seeing where to change it back and I know it was there sometime in the past couple of days because I checked it.


Just click on the link after Earnings by or Details by to change from marketplace to author to books and so on


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Nathalie Aynie said:


> Just click on the link after Earnings by or Details by to change from marketplace to author to books and so on


Thank you! Maybe It's my computer, but I couldn't even see that there was a tab there.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

katygirl said:


> Thank you! Maybe It's my computer, but I couldn't even see that there was a tab there.


Yeah, the link is pretty discreet. 
But once you know it's there, you can spot it easily.


----------

